# Saginaw River / Bay Outing



## flyrod4steelhead

Riverboy
Slowpoke
Wild Bill
Jig Head
walleyevision
hoffie
backlash
Walleyemike + (?)
patcheroo
mike h
salmonboy86

Yeah, some people stay all day from sun up to sun down. Last year during the afternoon, we popped alot of holes, and moved from hole to another trying to find the eyes.


----------



## Shoeman

I'm game

Who knows, maybe someone will finally invite the fish for a change


----------



## scottyhoover

IN
loads o' fun and good food.
let's hope some fish run the river this year, or we get out on the bay.


----------



## Buddwiser

I'm in for the river. I'll need a ride for the bay unless my 3 wheeler decides to
co-operate (HA!). 
Dennis


----------



## Walleye123

I will be there. for sure, hopefully this year there will be some good fishin


----------



## Walleye123

I know Steely-Head will be there too, he plans on making some special trips for the good old walleye run, And I know that this will be one of those special trips. :smile-mad


----------



## scottyhoover

where ya been 123, haven't seen you around since last year?


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Riverboy
Slowpoke
Wild Bill
Jig Head
walleyevision
hoffie
backlash
Walleyemike + (?)
patcheroo
mike h
salmonboy86
Shoeman
Scottyhoover
Buddweiser
Walleye123


So far looks to be another good turn out. 

If the little dinks from last year, hit legal size for this year, and they hit the river in good numbers, everyone should do pretty good. But all depends on their growth rate, water temp, and timeing.

"Just a FYI. Their will be some people showing up from another site. That is all."


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Riverboy
Slowpoke
Wild Bill
Jig Head
walleyevision
hoffie
backlash
Walleyemike + (?)
patcheroo
mike h
salmonboy86
Shoeman
Scottyhoover
Buddweiser
Walleye123
Steely-Head (sorry bud, didn't see that walleye 123 mentioned your name)


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Depending on the date I would be interested.


----------



## TrailFndr

MikeH, I'll take ya up on that ride out...good way to break in the new shanty..


Count me in, as long as work don't interfere


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Riverboy
Slowpoke
Wild Bill
Jig Head
walleyevision
hoffie
backlash
Walleyemike + (?)
patcheroo
mike h
salmonboy86
Shoeman
Scottyhoover
Buddweiser
Walleye123
Steely-Head 
NEMichsportsman (?)
TrailFndr (?)

I was just thinking after looking at this list of people. Why don't do the bay outing first then the river? Given the Bay is solid and we can get out a little ways.

What ya's think?


----------



## Walleye123

I will go out if I can hitch a ride. Dont have a sled anymore. I got one of them PWC's now,,,,Yeah Yeah...I had to keep up with the Jones's on the lake!


----------



## slammer00

yeah i am sure i will be around too.


----------



## DaveW731

I would love to join in. Tried to do it last year, but work got in the way.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Riverboy
Slowpoke
Wild Bill
Jig Head
walleyevision
hoffie
backlash
Walleyemike + (?)
patcheroo
mike h
salmonboy86
Shoeman
Scottyhoover
Buddweiser
Walleye123
Steely-Head 
NEMichsportsman (?)
TrailFndr (?)
DaveW731
slammer00


----------



## jig head

these outings sound like we will have a great turnout now all we need is some ICE:chillin:


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Yeah, if we can ever get past this warm - cold crap. Wish it would get down into the upper teens, during the night and low mid-twenties during the day.


----------



## wild bill

stays like this we might have to get the boats back out for the outing.


----------



## greeneman5

I'd really like to go, depending on the date, but more than likely I'll be there ,break in my new fish trap yukon!


----------



## bluedevil

Me and a buddy are going to try and make it to the bay on the 12th. 

Any more talk about food?? I will be bringing my grill and lots of burgers and hot dogs, and all are welcome untill supplies are gone.:lol:


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Ok, pretty simple to get there;

I-75 north or south(depending on where you are coming from) to Linwood / Linwood Rd exit, get off here
Turn right at the stop sign, this is Linwood rd
Go through the light (this is m-13)
Take this all the way through town (don't blink :lol: )
Linwood rd dead ends, and this is the parking area
Their is parking on the left, right and down on the shore line. 

If I have my brother's four wheeler, I will be parking either up top, or down on the shore line not real sure yet.


----------



## UNCLE AL

There might be some people coming from the north, and if they turn right at the stop sign when they exit, they'll end up no where near Linwood. Maybe you could tell them to go to the east when they exit.


----------



## jig head

linwood rd is the first exit north of beaver rd the bay city state park exit.

I could plow a spot on the ice for us all to park and meet maybe put some orange cones out so everyone will see where to meet at.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Oh crap, thanks Uncle Al.

If you are comeing from the north, once you exit off of I-75 turn LEFT (east) onto Linwood Rd. The rest of the directions would be the same.

Jig Head-
That would be pretty sweet. That way we are not scattered all over the place.

Bluedevil-
That would be great. I can bring few bag's of chips or whatever. We have alot of hotdog bun's in our freezer downstairs. If there is nothing wrong with them, I can bring those.


----------



## bluedevil

flyrod4steelhead said:


> Bluedevil-
> That would be great. I can bring few bag's of chips or whatever. We have alot of hotdog bun's in our freezer downstairs. If there is nothing wrong with them, I can bring those.


flyrod,
If there is nothing wrong with those buns :lol:, that would be great if you can bring them. Just let me know.

I will be folow outsider over because I have no clue were I am going. Never been to Saginaw Bay.:gaga:  And then I will have to following someone out on the bay too because I have no clue on where to go there either.:tdo12:


----------



## grizzly

Im in what time is everyone gonna meet at linwood road. I have not parked there yet this year been fishing other roads. Most likely I will have my son with me also. Sounds like we will have a good crew. Also what channel on the 2 ways.

Grizzly.


----------



## Buddwiser

Grizzly, no time has been mentioned yet. I believe its 7.0 on the radios.
Dennis


----------



## Backlash

I am still in. Need transportation out though. I know the bay like the back of my hand. Will be willing to help out in any way I could, except for transportation out on the ice. Depending on ice conditions I have numerous waypoints. All from summer fishing on the boat but should produce during winter also. Also the other half got me a Garmin GPS mapping unit for x-mas would love to try and bring that before spring gets here and it goes on the boat.


----------



## bluedevil

Backlash,

Tell ya what, I will give you transportation on the bay if you take me to the fish. I have never fished the bay so I have no idea on where to go. Sound like a deal??


----------



## Backlash

Sounds like a very good deal Bluedevil. Do you plan on staying all day or half a day ? Everyone...... keep your ears peeled on were the fish are being taken when the time gets closer and that will give ya a good starting point. One more thing to think about also is you really do not want to fish with a masssive croud already set up. With the group of fishermen we have plan on going I personally think that it would be no big deal if we all wanted to fish by each other, but to go out with our group and set up with another crowd of fishermen just might scatter the fish if they are there. I have experienced this more than once out there. Go out one morning and get some fish then go back in the afternoon and there is a mass of people out there and get notta. Come to find out that the school of fish moved out a little farther. Don't get me wrong here people you can set up ont the out skirts of a crowd and get into them, it's just that if you get too much comotion in one area it will move the school. Another food for thought for you guys that have never fished the bay, given the right conditions you can pick off fish all day long, just not as fast and furious as prime time feeding. One time I was out there and punched two holes, one water hole was as clear as a whistle and the other was as dirty as dirt. Sat down right on a mud line. Said the [email protected]# with the dirty hole and fished the clean water, it was an experience I will never forget. These fish were swatting my lure all the way to the bottom when I put her back down after landing a fish, not just one swat here and there, my line would go slack four or five times before it hit bottom. Just was not quick enough to set the hook, way too much line out to get a good set hook. Woild of needed a 9 ft. steelhead rod just to get the slack out to set the hook. Do I have everyone geeked yet? GOOD. That is the attitude you need out there. I have had some very rotten days out there also. O.K. , enough jibbering now go to bed and dream of many hook sets.


----------



## bolodunn

any other locals need a ride? put me on some fish & i'll take you where ever you want to go.


----------



## bluedevil

Backlash said:


> Sounds like a very good deal Bluedevil. Do you plan on staying all day or half a day ?


As of right now I do plan on making it an all day'er, sun up to sun down. As the date gets closer we can work out the details and such, I will pm you if need be.


----------



## Buddwiser

O.K., we have the date and place but what about the time?
Dennis


----------



## mike h

I don't know about that but i will have to p.m. WHALE-HOFFIE or Walleye Express to find out when they will be out there because i am following them around  I need to catch some fish so i am willng to do whatever it takes hint hint (Patch)


----------



## woodsman rick

Tell you what, I will follow whale & hoffie around this weekend and see if I can learn from them also. :lol: We are having a G/M at Hubbard lake this weekend. I'll try to get a bunch of their info. :evil: 

I thought I read in this post (somewhere in the 7 pages) :yikes: that we are meeting around 7am.

Rick


----------



## JJ Mac

Ok, count me in too. Just a couple of ideas I had.

1. It would be really cool to get a few pictures of everyone lined up with their gear before we take off. Then we could post the picture on this site and do a caption with everyone's handle.

2. Anyone interested in a big fish contest? No money or anything, but there still may be enough time to have a cheap trophy made. I'd be willing to supply the trophy. It might be easiest and quickest to go by length instead of weight, unless someone has a nice scale they'd like to bring. Now that I think of it, length could be a challenge too if we're dealing with frozen fish. Nevertheless, I'll figure it out and start looking to have a trophy made unless there are any objections.


----------



## mike h

Sounds cool about the trophy but getting everybody to stand still might pose a problem


----------



## grizzly

Guys and Gals, just a quick update if someone else has not already done so. I fished out of Linwood away from the pack in 18 foot of water. We had 16 inches of ice. We were 3.2 miles offshore. The one crack that is there was solid and we were able to cross with no problems. There were many groups way out past us.

Just an FYI.

Grizzly.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Thanks for the report on the ice griz! Did you do any good fishing?


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Thanks for the info and GPS numbers Jeff. Did you get that map of a website?


----------



## Buddwiser

Whale, My thanks for the info also.
Dennis


----------



## salmonboy86

Was everyone off work yesterday or what. I drove down to the end of Linwood road. I have never seen that many people out on a weekday.was juts jammed. On the ice on the shoreline and the parking lot. River was pretty full too. Everyone musta played hookie. lol


----------



## woodsman rick

Hmm, weather was nice, ice safe, fish biting.... I was going to go, but the boss came up with a different plan :sad: 

I say now until the shiver is over many areas will be very busy......

Rick


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Sorry everyone, our comp got a virus and wouldn't even turn on. I would like to thank everyone for helping with details and such. This is only my second year fishing the Bay and was just hopeing that a few of you would step up and give me a hand, you have. THANK YOU.

As for times. I should be there around 6am, and with some of bay fishing gurus wanting to be fishing no later than 7, I would plan on being their around 6. I drive a black chevy 2500hd with a white redwings sticker on the back window. But here is the kicker, I MIGHT not be able to attend :rant:  I might be able to get out of it, nah, i'm not even gonna talk like that, for now  DA**** ALL TO H***

Nobody will be left behind to walk 3miles out. I will assure you that. If it comes down to it, give me a pm and I will give you my cell number (if i can make it out their) That way incase you are, by accident, left behind, you WILL have a ride out.


----------



## The Whale

Here is a nice map of the Bay around Linwood. I-75 on far left, exits right at 
Linwood Rd. Striaght across M13 into Linwood and on through to the parking/meeting spot on the shoreline itself. A couple GPS numbers to boot are thrown in for you. 









This will be great !!! :fish2:   :fish2:


----------



## UNCLE AL

I fished the river friday morning at Indy bridge, and when I got back to my truck there was a piece of paper tucked under the wiper. Says for everyone to not forget the Silver Palace 2nd annual ice fishing tournament on 2/12 at the end of Linwood Rd. I hope there's no confusion.


----------



## bigfly29

Today 2-6-05, Me and my brother went fishing by the suger factory today .when we were seting up are shanty we saw 3 boys throwing ice chunks and stuff on the unsafe ice. so thinking thay now its unsafe we jumped in and started fishing. ten mins. or so go by and I here some noise and I cant swim.we ran over to the kids on the other side of the river were he was up to his chin in a open spot with broken up ice all around him.He was ready to go under so I layed down on the ice and grabed him, ice started breaking my brother layed down and grabed me and ice broke more and more until I slid the boy on the ice. If my brother dident do such A good job pulling my feet all three of us would be gone .. Me and the boy were in all the way my brothers uper half was in the water pulling me. We called 911 thay were a little slow .check loacal news channal wnem tv 5 thay showed up flint,saginaw area.The river has a lot of bad spots in it right now. So becareful out there everone,safety first.


----------



## The Whale

You guys are HEROES !!! I commend your actions. That river ice (let alone any thin ice) is nothing to be messed with. Kids, throwing chunks of ice onto thin ice breaking it up !, while they're standing on it !!!


----------



## wild bill

so what do you guys think this warm up will do to the bay? what about the cracks?


----------



## slowpoke

wild bill said:


> so what do you guys think this warm up will do to the bay? what about the cracks?


If I go Wed. I'll let you and you know when I get back.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Well, as of Sat, the ice and crack was fine out of linwood. Lots of good solid ice.

Well everyone, I hate to do this, but their is no way that I can make it. I would like for someone to step up and take my place as the ring leader for this outing. I will not choose the person, should be someone who knows the bay. I know there are a few of you that know the bay, so would one of you please step in and take my place?  

Have fun..............................


----------



## jig head

flyrod thats a bummer that you cant go.

I will still be there and I will be there before daylight. I can still bring some orange construction cones and set them out on the ice at shore so everyone can see where to meet. I will have my chevy pickup with a orange strobe lite flashing so everyone can see where to go. if you dont feel comfy parking on the ice then park in the parking lot and meet out on the ice.
I will wait until 8 am before I head out to fish
I can be reached on my nextel cell phone if someone is running late or lost feel free to call me 989-233-3931 ray.


----------



## JJ Mac

I hereby nominate Jig Head as the ring leader of this outing.

Anyone have any more info on this Silver Palace tournament?


----------



## Backlash

Let's have a show of hands on who is still planning on goin. Hey Bluedevil is that offer on the ride out still good if you are planning on goin ? If not I will still need a ride out or I stay home. I personally think the ice will still be good this Saturday.


----------



## bolodunn

the boy & i are still down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluedevil

Yep, still plan on coming and the offer still stands. I will be bringing my quad and hauling my buddy's home made buggy (2 seater) on a trailer. He can take another guy out with him and I can haul as many as we can fit on the trailer,:yikes: :lol: And still be safe of course.


----------



## deerslayer#1

I dont know any of you guys, but I am going out. It would be nice to fish with you all!! If you dont mind. I have all the equipment I need, and a quad.


----------



## salmonslammer

I think that I'm going to come play too....I might have to work in GR on Sat, but I haven't heard anything yet..


Any time set yet?? It shouldn't matter, I'm getting out of work at 2am from auburn hills and rolling North.... 

I'll need a ride out too...I have a shappell 3000 with skis and a sled to ride on...just need something to hook it up to!!!!!


----------



## wild bill

i sure hope we get some snow on top of that ice cause if we dont my sled is not going to want to turn for me. wish i had a trailer so i could bring the quad. i cant fit the quad and shanty in the back of the truck like i can the sled and shanty. i am planning on being there around 6:30-7ish. if anyone needs a pull out i could help out.


----------



## salmonboy86

Still plan on going just need a ride out. I'll hop on bluedevils trailer.


----------



## MisterTwister

I'll be there if the ice cooperates!


----------



## MisterTwister

Ill need to tag along if on the bay


----------



## woodsman rick

Sounds like we still have a good group going , I'm going to be there about 6:00am, ready to roll about 6:30 - I hope, I'm not the fastest person at that time in the morning .

If you need bait Franks is just up the road and in Linwood there is a bait shop on the south side of Linwood Rd in town, I forget the name, quit looking long ago :bloos:.

See ya'll in 5 days.

Rick


----------



## hoffie1

I will be there by 6.30.If someone with an 1 7/8" ball on their quad wants to use my trailer to get gear/people out to the spot they are welcome to use it.

hoffie


----------



## outsider

My son and I will be there 6:00-6:30 with a trailer behind the quad. Dosent sound like any one will be walking  
OUTSIDER


----------



## The Whale

Looks as if I'm out. I had a severe traffic accident Sunday coming home from Hubbard Lake outing and it took out my new 04' Ford truck and my quad/trailer. Also trashed some ice fishing gear in the back of the truck from the impact. Sorry folks, hope you have good luck and a safe trip.


----------



## jig head

Jeff

I hope that you are ok.


----------



## UNCLE AL

JIG HEAD,
Glad to see that someone will step up and keep this outing going. I hope to be there, and will need a lift also.

Whale,
Hope the recovery is short. Good Luck


----------



## FlyBoy

i still plan on being there , with a quad(hopefully) so i may be able to give someone a ride. looking foreward to fishing the bay and possibly catching a hog or 2. been fishing the river every day for the last 8 days, caught 4 fish going 5lbs. and lots of 2-3 lbs. but no real hogs....


----------



## outsider

Whale I hope YOU are ok .
The gear can always be replaced. 
Your skill and knowledge will surly be missed at this outing.
OUTSIDER


----------



## bluedevil

The Whale said:


> Looks as if I'm out. I had a severe traffic accident Sunday coming home from Hubbard Lake outing and it took out my new 04' Ford truck and my quad/trailer. Also trashed some ice fishing gear in the back of the truck from the impact. Sorry folks, hope you have good luck and a safe trip.


Whale,
I REALLY hope that you are ok. Like outsider said, the gear can be replaced.

If you are ok, and not to sore (been in my fair share of accidents) and can make it out, I have an extra rod and reel if you need to use and can come up with an extra gas auger too if need be. I think I have a full boat as far as riders but I am sure someone will have room to get you out there.


----------



## mike h

I can get you out to whatever spot you would like to go. I am guessing you maybe you are a little sore and not feeling like fishing after what happened to your truck etc.... I know i probably wouldn't  Let me know.


----------



## salmonslammer

I'm out...gotta work in GR.



Sorry to hear about your accident Whale, that sux. Hope everyone was OK!!!


----------



## Backlash

Whale, the main thing is that you are O.K. I hope. If you do decide to come I also have an extra rod and reel that you are more than welcome to use. Heck, I'll even let ya use my lures too.


----------



## woodsman rick

Anybody have any idea what the ice is like? How did the wed. fishing trip go?

Rick


----------



## stinger63

I was going to make it there but Im out as well,My plan was to ride up with another forum member but his plans changed due to how should I say it....Household duties :lol:


----------



## The Whale

I sincerely Thank everyone for offering up some gear to utilize, a ride etc. I appreciate that a lot. Most the gear I lost was small stuff, buckets (gear/bait), my heater got trashed, that really sucks, a Coleman Focus 5 which is really difficult (expensive) to replace seeing how they don't make them anymore. They were the best heater for shantys. The big ticket stuff came out Ok, electric auger, underwater cam, tackle boxes, graph, etc. 

I do think I'm going to sit this one out though and re-cooperate. (sp ?) Sore from the restraints/air bag and impact itself. Lots of bruising, a few days and I should be OK. 

Good luck everyone, I'll be there in spirit and waiting here for the pics and reports !!!


----------



## slowpoke

Ice was good where I went. ( linwood Rd. ) Fishing was great. Catching was not so good. Went out 6 miles, no fish, move in a mile still no fish but did see one on the camera, moved in to 16' and still no fish. The water was cloudy. There was a little water in front of the place where people are parking on the ice. The ice and parking area should be OK for the Sat. outing.


----------



## Buddwiser

Haven't been by the computer lately. My son and I will be there around 6o 
or so. Whale... Glad to hear that you are OK. If you change your mind about going, I have a single man flip top shanty you can use. Its small but will suffice. Just PM if you decide to go. Looking forward to seeing you Slowpoke and Bolodunn again and meeting the rest of you.
Dennis


----------



## woodsman rick

8 hours and counting:lol:


----------



## SNAPPY

From what I've been hearing the deeper water isnt producing any more than the shallow. Might wanna spread out a bit and see who is getting em. Then get on the radios (like you wont be already) and make your city :lol: I cant make it in the morning but hope to be out in the afternoon. Prolly gonna stay around the 12ft area since thats where I got 2 so far. Good luck to all and hope I get to meet some of you tommorrow. *FISH ON!!!* SNAPPY


----------



## Backlash

I stopped in Franks tonight and was talking briefly with another fisherman. He was at the end of Linwood and was talking to a few that were out this evening. He was not fishing. Anyways the guys he was talking to were out in the 20 ft. plus range and were picking up quite a few fish. The last two Saturdays that I was out it was the same thing, deep water. Last Saturday we were in roughly 17 ft and only picked up 3. There were about 3 other groups around us and saw fish caught. Were I will end up all depends on how far my chaufer wants to go.  I know of some guys going out of Thomas Rd. 9 miles and are getting alot of fish. They are roughly 23 to 26 foot of water, which puts them about one mile from bouys 1 and 2. That is a long ways out.


----------



## SNAPPY

The key is finding an area that has some contour (drop off, hole, rocks,snowmobile,shanty :lol: ) or whatever. These fish will be in those areas as the spawning season is coming and if there is food for them there they will be there and will stay there for some time. Also, walleye seem(to me) to be a "prowler" and will move into shallower water to feed but "live" in the deeper water. Just what I've noticed over the years but all the fish I caught in the shallow water were hungry fish and hit aggressivly, while fish in deeper water seem to play with the bait and not bite at it. Just my .02c


----------



## bluedevil

Backlash said:


> Were I will end up all depends on how far my chaufer wants to go.  .


Your chaufer will go as far as need be to get into some fish.........as long as we dont have to be chaufered BACK by the coast guard.:yikes: :lol:


----------



## bolodunn

if anyone gets this before they leave give me a shout on the radio @ linwood!
its just me & the boy so i have room to haul out 2 guys & gear on the quad & trailer!!


----------



## UNCLE AL

I hope that everyone had a good time,and some fish were caught. I wanted to make it out, but couldn't. One of these days I'll get to an outing and meet some of you guys.


----------



## rendotwo

I was there before they left to fish and what to thank all the guys for some great info. Sorry that I missed the weigh in and noon break. I wound up at the crack and fished until around 4:00-5:00pm didnt see anything other than the one perch I caught but hope everyone had a great time. looking forward to whatever outings come next.


----------

